# thinking of moving from Lister to ARGC



## gemapple (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there - just had failed 1st ICSI at lister   - just been reading some posts and looks like ARGC has got a good rep for us 40+ ladies.  Anyone got any stories/experiences to help me decide??  and does any one know if their costs are the same or one is cheaper?

thanks for reading
gx


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear gemapple

So very sorry to hear that your 1st ICSI wasn't successful - I really feel for you.

I actually thought that the Lister had a really good reputation for treating 40+.  I haven't had any treatment yet but have consulations at Lister, ARGC and Create coming up to decide which one to go with.  I am 43, almost 44 and the Lister quoted around 17% live birth rate for my age whereas ARGC said they didn't have statistics for my age and gave me the impression that they haven't had many.  But you are younger than me so I'm sure it's more positive for you.  You can compare results on the HFEA website.  I also know that the Lister is prepared to treat ladies with a higher FSH level whereas I don't think ARGC is.  As far as cost is concerned I would imagine they are both very similar.  But please don't take my word for it, I'm sure there are lots of other ladies on here who can fill you in more.  I am a novice as far as the clinics are concerned - this is just what I've picked up so far.  I just didn't want to read this and not reply.

Please take care of yourself and I truly hope with your next treatment you are successful.

Love, Heart x


----------



## gemapple (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Heart.  I think we prob will stay with lister -  I'm gonna rest up over xmas - try and lose some weight ( as if!!!) and we'll try again in feb/march next year. Hhope your consultations go well..... let me know who you decide to go with.
gx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Deart heart i have had 2 unsuccessful cycles at lister and am 43.i dont think the live birth rate u hav been quoted 4 our age is correct.when i saw consultant after 2nd failed cycle i had had my 43rd birthday and the odds of live birth wer well under 10%.sorry but u hav 2b aware ivf stats with own egg plummet after 40.that why im goin for donor eggs!just want u 2b aware.good luck though berniex


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Be Lucky 
I know, I've now realised that we were quoted slightly higher figures - my husband rang up and they gave this figure over the phone but I think it was probably more for the 40-42 age group.  I know it's a long shot.  I don't know whether IVF will even be relevant for us, they may suggest something else but feel we have to give it a go.  Good luck to you.  Heart x


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I've also had another unsuccessful ICSI at the Lister -my 5th  and we are moving to the ARGC as a last resort though in some ways I wish I'd gone there first! I respond well to drugs , have loads of eggs but obviously there are implantation problems. I want to go to the ARGC because they test you like crazy , put you on various extra medications to cover all bases and they monitor you much more closely. For all these reasons it's worth a try (if they'll have me!) - I'm arranging an appointment tomorrow for jan I hope! The costs are much greater because there are more bloods/scans at the ARBC and for all the extras. This is the last go for me and I want the best and Mt Ts results are the best but I do know that even he is not a miracle worker for over 40s but I do like the idea of individualised treatment .
Hope this also sheds some light on the Lister Vs ARGC debate!
Good luck,
Suki


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Happiness, what is your AMh if you dont mind my asking? thanks


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Anna-I'll lool through the paperwork to find out the AMH. Since it was good I didn't really bother remembering!!


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

many thanks!  

all the more tempting to investigate further and keep going i guess. hopefully ARGC can do the trick. 

xx


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Anna,
Thanks for your positivity ! Found one AMH reading which is 3.3. Also had another more recent AMH reading of 24.5 in march 2008 - apparently the normal range is 15-48 so I'm not sure why it was 3.3 first unless it was a different scale. I do think it all becomes a little meangingless since prob most of the eggs are abnormal by 44 so I'm just looking for the ONE golden egg.
Good luch to all in this quest.
Suki X


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

yes thanks very muvh H, it IS a different scale and those nos for our age are amazing. 
the 3.3 corresponds to 23.56 so very similar nos. wow. 

i cant see your ticker any more so i cannot tell whether you have had all immunes done?  most cons would say that an AMh that high is very good news for egg quantity and some would say for egg quality, too.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

have you done any genetic testing so you're sure the ones going abck ar egood each time?


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Anna,
I know I have eggs still but con at ARGC still only gave me 7% chance of success but Lister was more positive at around 10%. I've just had the immunes done and have slightly raised NK cells so will need a steroid but not IVIg, though prior to the cycle in July I will need to re test or immunes and it might change again.
i am interested in genetic testing but PGS has the problem of mosaic embryos ie one cell could test abnormal but overall embryo could be normal and vice versa. This does worry me since the margins of error seem to be quite high. It is my last cycle with my own eggs so I really need to cover all bases!
How about you - are you going to start a new cycle soon and where?


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

Happiness, agree with everything you said.

re me, I am currently waiting for argc bloods back. given that it will be the only thing identified with me, i will definitely do something to deal with it. whether that's steroids (easy decision) or IVIg (slightly harder but wld prob still do) or humira (hmm not so sure) i cannot tell right now... 

fingers crossed for us both
xx


----------

